# Smoking potatoes



## ultramag (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw a recipe I think, and for sure a pic on here somewhere last night about this and now I can't find it anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've cooked many a foil wrapped tater right in the fire, but have never thought of this before. Seems like they were coated with kosher salt maybe. Hopefully this gonna be one of my sides w/ brisket in 12 hrs. at dinner. :(


----------



## oar (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Ultra:

Here is the link, credits go to Bob-BQN.  I can tell you this, almost every time I smoke I make these taters.  I love them.  Sometimes I add other things to the skin, pepper, cayanne, paprika, herb/garlic shake.  A bunch of butter and sour cream....mmmmmmmm....tasty


Matt

ooopppss...I just noticed I never included the link, sorry, but glad you were able to find it anyhow.  enjoy them taters


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 17, 2006)

Howdy ultramag. :D 

This may be the thread you saw: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=41

This may be the picture:







OAR, I'm going to have to try some of those additional spices. 8) 

I couldn't find the picture I was looking for of the twice baked potatoes on this forum, maybe I posted it somewhere else, so I'll post it here.

<REPOST>A couple of great ways to cook the potatoes is "baked" and "twice baked".  

For a baked potato, I wash & poke holes in it with a fork, coat the outside with bacon grease or olive oil and S&P to taste (this makes the tater skins delicious). Grill indirect or smoke until tender. 

For twice baked potatoes, follow directions above and when the potatoes are tender, remove and cut in half lengthwise. Carefully scoop out the potato from its skin leaving a little potato attached to the skin to help it hold its shape. mash the potatoes and mix in some or all: 

shredded cheese 
sour cream 
crispy bacon bits or ham chunks 
butter 
finely chopped jalapenos 
horseradish 
chopped onion 
chives 
Salt and pepper 

(basically anything you'd see on a potato bar  ) 







Mix the ingredients and spoon back into the potato skin shells (heaping over a bit  ) The retuen to cooker until filling is hot, cheese melts and potato begins to brown.</REPOST>


----------



## ultramag (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob. That's it! I finally found it searching your username and potato just before I came back to check the new post again. I can't believe I had such a hard time finding it. :oops: 

Those twice baked look fabulous. My wife loves twice baked and when I told her I was smoking taters tonite the first thing she said was if I could bake them once I could bake them twice.

Anyway, thanks guys for helping me find them, I will be making my first run at them this afternoon.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 17, 2006)

You're welcome.

At least you weren't looking for my username and couch potato. :lol: 

Tip: Make the wife happy.


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 17, 2006)

Those look awesome! I'll have to try that soon.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 18, 2006)

WOW  Those potatos look AWESOME!  Can't wate to try them.  My wife also likes twice baked.  Of course she acuses me of only being half baked.

Scott


----------



## Dutch (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob-BQN,
I made up some twice baked for the wife and instead of using bacon or ham pieces I used some of the fattie that I was going to use for my Cowboy Biscuits and Gravy. She was both happy and disappointed-Happy for the twice baked (those are her favorite) and disappointed 'cuz there wasn't enough fattie left to make my biscuits and gravy.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 18, 2006)

Earl, you may not be able to tell by looking at me now, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but I used to think that a recipe was like a computer program and had to be exactly followed to the "T". Funny thing is I found it is mainly a guide that can be loosely followed and even improved upon. :D 

I remember a time when I would simple not cook something if I didn't have all the ingredients. But now when my wife comes back from the store and says, "They didn't have any......" or "All I could find was.....", we either make do with what we have or come up with something entirely new. 8) I have grown a lot over the last 20 years ... in more ways than one. :lol: 

I'll have to try some fatty next time (if there's any left).


----------

